# IBM T60 Touchpad Problem



## MJ999 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to this community. My T60 laptop's touchpad(mouse) and trackpad are not working. It suddenly stopped working when I was browsing on the internet, The laptop suddenly froze as I clicked the power button continuously it won't shutdown,So I manually remove the battery and turned it on and saw the mouse not working. I have reinstalled the drivers and checked on BIOS if its disabled or not. Still the same. Now I am using a USB mouse. The fingerprint sensor is working fine.

Any help would be appreciated.

Here's an image of the driver information in device manager :


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi mj999 welcome to tsf,

could you tell me what does the error say in device manager for thinkpad ultranav pointing device?


----------



## MJ999 (Dec 29, 2010)

The Device cannot start Error Code 10


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

code 10 is it needs drivers. Go to manufacture web site and get the drivers for it.


----------



## MJ999 (Dec 29, 2010)

Buddy I installed the latest drivers everything from thinkpad website still it shows the same error.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

try manualy installing the driver in device manager
Extract the driver to a folder
Note where this folder is


Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error >Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to.


----------



## MJ999 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah i Did that, I've done everything in device manager,( it will say driver installing and will tell us to restart and after restart same ) but it still won't work.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

try a restore point when it was working properly.

is this the driver you installed
http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles/6hgx31ww.exe


----------



## MJ999 (Dec 29, 2010)

I deactivated the system restore before, So the system restore is not a choice.

yes.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you ID these drivers for me?

Open The Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find

Do this for the mouse error and the other 2 errors you have (Unknown Devices)

Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## MJ999 (Dec 29, 2010)

@BCCOMP as you said the hardware ID



Direct Link : http://img259.imageshack.us/i/95899597.jpg/


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Are you using Win7 64 bit or 32 bit OS?

Remove the USB Mouse from the computer

Uninstall the driver in Add/ Remove programs and in the Device Manager prior to installing the "new" driver?

The drivers must be installed in a administrator account

Thinkpad UltraNav Pointing Device:

*Win7 64Bit* Driver:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-66904

*Win7 32bit* Driver:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-66898

UltraNav Utility must also be installed:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-67226

On the other 2 ACPI errors
Right click>uninstall
Reboot the computer
See if win 7 will reinstall the drivers

If not, install this driver
ACPI\0068 is the IBM Thinkpad Power Mangement:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-70601

ACPI\0071 is the IBM Thinkpad Fast Infrared Port.
I can not seem to find this driver on IBM's website
Try to Update the driver:
Right click on the error>Update Driver
Allow windows to search for the driver on the internet.

Bill


----------



## MJ999 (Dec 29, 2010)

Completely un-installed the driver ( from program files and system32) reinstalled as administrator, No luck. Any ideas.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Seeing this is a synaptics touchpad try this driver:
http://www.synaptics.com/support/drivers

Select the correct OS 

Bill


----------



## MJ999 (Dec 29, 2010)

Tried, Result : FAIL ( X )


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

OK,

What version of win7 is this (32bit or 64bit)?

Uninstall any driver for the mouse you have previously installed.
Lets see if it will install manually

Download the driver (you may have it already) for your OS in post #12

Make a "new" folder in My Documents and name it Touchpad

Run the setup exe. file you downloaded
During the setup you will be aked where the driver should be extracted to.
Select Browse and browse to the Touchpad folder you made in My Documents
The files will extract to the Touchpad folder

Once done 'uncheck' install driver now and exit the install

The software should now be in the Touchpad folder in My Documents

Go to the Device Manager and right click on the mouse error (ACPI\IBM0057)>Update Driver Software
Select browse my computer for driver software
Select browse and browse to the Touchpad Folder in My Documents
The actual driver is in the "synpd" Setup Information file

See if win7 will install the driver


----------

